

Ask HN: Pair Programming and Germs - sfronczak

So I used to think I had a really strong immune system since I rarely got sick. After heavily pairing for 3-4 months and being sick twice, I now realize it was my lack of human contact that was keeping me healthy.  
For those of you that pair, how do you manage with the germs? And does it eventually get better?
======
colund
I'd say you would probably benefit from human interaction and small doses of
germs to build up your immune system which may make you less sensitive in the
long run.

------
smt88
You have exactly zero evidence that pairing made you sick. I wouldn't over-
think it.

Somewhat unrelated: feeling ill during a commonplace bacterial or viral
infection is usually the result of your immune system fighting that infection.
For that reason, people who "never get sick" may actually have fairly
depressed immune systems.

~~~
sfronczak
Although I have no evidence, if three people on the team are sick and then I
get sick, there's definitely a good chance I got it at work.

